# Ordering from cadlights in Canada



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi guys. I was wondering if anyone ordered from cadlights before. Cause i placed an order on a pipeless skimmer on the 3rd. No tracking number and reply to emails. Didnt pick up their calls either.
If anyone did. What is the best way to reach them and how long should i wait for my order? Thank you 
-Oscar

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

lol I am thinking about getting that as well. I even contacted them to see if I can be one of their dealer and their email reply to me with no text content and only a attachment file with some kind of form to fill up. I found it very unprofessional.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Ya they are very unprofessional. Im guessing they lack the IT guys as their staff. I finally got a reply. I needed to pay $30 shipping to canada. They asked me which method i prefer to pay with. I said mastercard. No reply yet. Their website lacks the auto update for shipping difference when you are outside of the U.S. They really need to work on that. They also have a warehouse now in Ontario so thats a plus.
Would be awesome if you became a dealer for sure. Makes it a heck of a lot easier!!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Alright so if you are a customer from Canada. It is best to create an account with them and make a note to them that you would like to pay the difference in shipping for Canada with credit or paypal (currently at $17 more on top of the $12.34). Etc. This would ensure a faster overall service from them. I thought i would share this as i googled this on the web and recieved minimal results. 
Sharing is caring.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

well, I thought they are located in Ontario no?
EDIT, LOL I should of read more carefully, Ontario, CA hahaha
but yeah with that kind of reply(no text and only 1 attachment), I am kind of concern to become their dealer lol.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes they have a new warehouse in ontario. But then im guessing that warehouse is empty haha. Or they are tricking me!! 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

no it is Onaria CA, it is down in US, not our "Ontario"


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Omg hahaha ohhh i see. Ontario ca. 
Come visit our New Larger 8000 Sq. Ft. 2 Level Facilty warehouse & showroom at: 1550 Milliken Ave Bldg. E, Ontario, CA, 91761 (Across from Toyota plant). Or call us at (909)605-1891. We are opened Mon.- Fri. 10AM-6PM, Sat. (Appointments only) 10AM-5PM.
Sure tricked me. Thank you for clearing that up for me too hahaha

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

I just ordered a 70g artisan aquarium package from cadlights . They are great if you get a hold of them . I had the same problems getting a hold of them ; however once you do they are very helpful . My first shipment was damage now they are making me another one . I've been waiting almost 2 months now . The last time I talked to them was a week ago . They definitely need a better call center lol. You can always email Eric or Ann @cadlight.com directly maybe they can help . If I was going to order anything big again with cadlights I would do it through a lfs .


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

bennyhill said:


> I just ordered a 70g artisan aquarium package from cadlights . They are great if you get a hold of them . I had the same problems getting a hold of them ; however once you do they are very helpful . My first shipment was damage now they are making me another one . I've been waiting almost 2 months now . The last time I talked to them was a week ago . They definitely need a better call center lol. You can always email Eric or Ann @cadlight.com directly maybe they can help . If I was going to order anything big again with cadlights I would do it through a lfs .


Yes you re right. I had to email their sales department. Friendly. 
Im suprised they would agree to ship a tank. 
I hope they get their tanks in Canada soon. Their products are well made and affordable.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------

